# My Calling Season Grand Slam Completed



## Mark Steinmann

As the furbearer season was coming to a close me and a few buddies decided to make one last attempt for Fox and Bobcat in hopes of scoring a few more pelts up in the high country. Around 5pm we all gathered for a good ol' hearty Chipotle burrito on the way out of town. The talk about the trip was hopeful as the weather looked promising, the moon was barely shining, and we were embarking on a trip to a buddies honey hole that clearly doesn't see much traffic. Only time would tell if the predators would cooperate. We brought along our night hunting gear as the area we would be hunting was open to it. After topping off the fuel we headed along the long dark dirt road to the perfect camping spot. We quickly setup camp and then headed out to test our luck at night hunting. On the way to the Coyote grounds we had 2 Grey Fox run across the road in front of the truck. The first stand of the night was around 9:30 and it produced 1 Grey Fox but they aren't legal to take at night in AZ so we just watched as he scooted out of there. 2 Coyotes howled back at us but never showed. The second set of the night was a bust. Third stand of the night produced a set of eyes headed for our downwind but we just couldn't identify the animal early enough. After catching our wind we saw that it was a Coyote but couldn't get a clear shot as it moved through the brush on the way out. Being that it was 11:30 we headed back to camp stoked that we already saw 3 Fox and a Coyote in a short amount of time.

After getting a few hours of sleep we were up before the sun and split up in 2 teams of 2. Tim and Nathan headed up to some flats to try for some Coyotes or Fox. Jeff and myself dove into the oak thickets in search of Grey Fox and Bobcat. We agreed to check in with the 2-way radios every 2 hours and then meet back at camp by high noon. As luck would have it all of the action that morning would come from the thickets. Our first stand was decided by fresh Bobcat and Fox scat plastered all over the 2 track. I told Jeff he had the first stand and we headed into the waist high scrub oak and manzanita until we found a couple of shooting lanes to watch. After 15 minutes of calling right at daybreak and nothing showing he called off the stand and we headed down the road in search of my first stand.

As I drove I saw that the thicket transitioned into the start of a very rocky couple of hills that fed into a large canyon. Having tremendous success in these transition areas before I said we were going to get part way up the opposite hill from the thicket and call into it. I asked him to bring the AR-15 and let him know I would call from below him with my new Mossberg 500. A short 70 yard hike from the truck got us tucked just around the bend of the first hill and provided us a great vantage of the area around us. I found a set of Cedars that I could back into perfectly that gave me a 45 yard shot of the ridge to my West and he got into position about 50 yards above me watching the opposite hill and part of the hill around me. I placed a feather attached to fishing line on a swivel just a couple feet to my right and a foot above my head. I was expecting Fox to come rushing in and I wanted them to be easy to line up with my shotgun. I started off calling with my EW "Bite-Down" call, trying to sound really whiny and drawn out. After about 5-7 minutes of the whiny rabbit I switched over to a call that I just got some tips on from a buddy in the club. I started as high pitched as I could and fluttered the call excessively to imitate a young bird in distress (thanks for the tip Eric on using bird distress on the trip). Only 3-4 minutes into the bird sounds I was scanning the opposite hillside and I saw a larger tan colored animal moving through the 4 foot brush around 200 yards away. My heart skipped a beat as I saw a really long tan tail trailing the animal, a Mountain Lion was coming in! I lip squeaked up towards Jeff and pointed him in the direction of the approaching Lion. As soon as he started scanning I looked back toward the hill and got right back into the frantic bird distress. The Lion only paused 1 time for 5-6 seconds and the only shot Jeff had was a face on view of a downhill Lion at 145 yards, he decided to pass and the big cat dropped into the gut of the ravine below us. The next 3-5 minutes felt like an hour as I kept squeezing that little bird in hopes of locating the Lion before it found me. I scanned back along the ridge of the hill ahead of me and the cat materialized between 2 granite boulders! I couldn't believe just how low that Lion was to the ground as it stared at me over the edge of the hill. During this time my adrenaline had been building for 5 minutes since I first saw it and I literally thought I was going to be ill. What a crazy feeling!

At this point you are probably thinking just shoot it right there Mark!! Am I right? Well I had a 2 shot steel duck load chambered in my shotgun as I was expecting a Fox or Bobcat. The next shell was number 4 copper plated buck which would do the trick no problem, but the dilemma was if I could rack the shotgun and get on point before the Lion slipped away. With the call up to my mouth and the Lion staring at me then looking at the feather, staring at me then looking back at the feather again I ever so slowly dropped the call and got my left hand around the slide of the gun. With just a few lip squeaks the lion committed and came off the small ridge, disappearing into another tiny wash. While continuing to lip squeak I reached up and turned on my Tactacam. As I got my hand back around the gun the Lion stepped out from a bush in front of a large boulder 25 yards straight in front of me. It locked eyes with me for a good 10 seconds and then for some reason turned its head back toward its origination on the hill across the way. At that moment I raised my shotgun and as soon as I steadied it was back looking at me. I lined up the bead square on its nose and squeezed the trigger. As I watched the Lion tumble back into the bush I racked the #4 buck shot into the chamber and sent that chasing the Lion into the brush! I jumped up and hopped up on a 4 foot boulder to get a vantage and shot another round of 2 shot steel load at the Lion as it tried to run downhill. I lost sight of it at around 30 yards and then turned to my buddy and motioned for him to get down the hill.
After he joined me he said that he never saw the Lion after his initial scope in across the creek. I traced the Lions steps while having my shotgun at the ready and as I crept around the boulder where I last saw it I found the Lion laying motionless just on the other side! That is when the adrenaline slammed my system and the rush didn't leave for a good hour! Once composed we went to check out our harvest and it turned out to be a healthy adult female. She would measure up to be 5' 10" from nose to tail and about 80 pounds. We took a million photos and then packed her back to my 4Runner. As we talked about the stand we found that between the hike in, setup, calling, and shot choice we pulled off a flawless stand on the #1 apex predator in AZ. What an amazing stand!













































We made our way to a spot where we knew a Grey Fox lived as he has barked at us in the past but we weren't able to get him to come in. A good 1/4 mile hike down into the canyon assured us that we were now deep into his territory and we were hoping that would trigger him to come check us out. My buddy Jeff was calling and shortly after he switched to Grey Fox distress I heard a shot ring off. 2 minutes later another shot! 1 minute after his second shot I looked down and there was a Fox standing on a boulder 45 yards downhill from me. It looked as though it was getting ready to jump off so I lip squeaked as I setup my sticks and it looked back up at me. I squeezed off a round and it sent the Fox flying off the rock. We ended the stand and after checking around it turned out that he missed his first shot and then called the same Fox right back in. We got a double on Grey Fox!
























The sun had broken through the clouds by the time we got back to the truck so we headed back to camp in order to keep the Lion out of the sun. We were able to get ahold of Nathan and Tim and assured them they needed to come back to camp to see what we had gotten. When they cruised into camp they had faces of disbelief which were met with our smiles as wide as the Grand Canyon. We got to skinning and harvesting the meat and then took some much needed naps. After lunch we decided to stick together the rest of the trip as only the thickets were producing predators.








https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/549fdb7abfe32687b69c021a95613d06.jpg

We made a few blank stands and saw Deer and Javelina on the way into our evening area. We came up on a huge water tank which looked more like a small lake due to all the rain we have had this year. We parked well away from the area and hiked down into the bowl just on the West side. I was calling and had Tim and Jeff head downwind to watch the travel routes about 80 yards away. Nathan would watch up into the bowl for approaching predators and I tucked into some thick brush with a view across the bowl. I started with some really desperate sounding raspy cottontail distress and gave it 30-60 seconds in-between each sequence. Only a few minutes in I heard Nathan's 22 WMR sound off and it was followed up by a slow reload, my favorite sound after a shot! I kept calling for 5 more minutes and then ended the stand. Turns out the Female Coyote was headed straight towards me so Nathan lip squeaked it to get it to stop. As soon as it stopped he put a 20 grain V-Max through the spine right into the pump room, she dropped instantly!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/d4177d426254b38aeebff66ae04b8312.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/a7d98862de4336adf4e63fec9b8560ae.jpg

Sunday Morning Tim, Nathan, and I headed out as Jeff had some school work to catch up on. He is going to school to be a game warden. We hunted deeper into the flat open land and after 3 stands of absolutely nothing we decided that it has probably been hit hard this year in that easy to reach country. We headed back to the thickets toward camp and as we passed Jeff flagged us down and let us know he was ready to hunt. I had found a tiny 2-track that lead back to another big tank so we headed that way. When we got there it turned out that it was too tight for my 4Runner so we decided to hike it in the 1/2 mile and a few stands along the way to the tank. The first spot we called was at the base of a rocky hill. All 4 of us piled into a small clearing and got setup to ambush whatever may come our way. The shooting distance would be 20 yards max, 10 for some. 10 minutes into the calling we heard Nathan's Remington 870 fire but we had no clue if he got the animal. I motioned to Jeff to keep calling so he started up again. A few minutes went by and he motioned to me he was done. I let out 2 honks on the call to let the others know and no sooner than I got done blowing Jeff fired a round! I spun my head over and there was a Grey Fox on the forest floor! Close quarters calling can get interesting really quick! After inspection it turned out that Nathan had a clean miss and we were guessing that the Fox Jeff killed was the same one that came back around to get another look. That would be the last predator killed on the trip.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/462c64847914213eb84eb3d0318358ef.jpg

Thanks for reading everyone, I hope I was able to paint the picture of each stand! The reason for the title of this thread is because I have harvested at least 1 of each predator of the 4 here in AZ.

- Mark


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Looks like these didn't load on the first try...
























- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Excellent write up Mark. Congrats on the lion ! 
Congrats to the whole team on a successful hunt.


----------



## glenway

What a season finale! Great work all around.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter

Looks like y'all had a blast! Congrats on the lion!


----------



## Larry

I read and read again. Congrats to your entire team. Way to break in a new shotgun! Better get your photos printed before anything happens as those are photos of a lifetime for sure!

Larry


----------



## JTKillough

Novice? Are you kidding me. That was some great "expert" calling. Definitely a year to remember. Excellent work.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Fantastic write up. I was right there with you the whole time. Great calling, set ups, and shooting! And as usual, great work with the pictures. Congrats on a great trip, and way to break the new shotty in!

Looks like I need to get into the thick stuff more next year. Love those stories of the predators in your lap.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congratulations Mark...and congrats to your buddies. Nice Lion! I am glad that the bird sounds worked out for you. Psycho tweety? 
What's on the menu next... black bear?


----------



## birdsnspurs

Wow what a story. Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thank you all for the kind words. I'm very grateful to have my first Lion harvested be a mature female. Looking at options for mounting her as that is the holy grail for us predator hunters and especially since she was hand called and shot with a shotgun at 25 yards!

It was a great trip all around. Had a wonderful time with my buddies in beautiful country!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

A full body mount on a nice piece of desert dried mesquite would look really nice next to your elk mount....sorry Mrs. Steinmann.....You should probably buy her some flowers Mark, you may need the goodwill they afford you in the near future....lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> A full body mount on a nice piece of desert dried mesquite would look really nice next to your elk mount....sorry Mrs. Steinmann.....You should probably buy her some flowers Mark, you may need the goodwill they afford you in the near future....lol


Haha yeah I'm thinking more like a nice steak dinner followed by a chick flick of her choice is in order.....lol. Plus flowers and chocolates weekly for quite some time! ????

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Here she is before the shot! I'm wanting to give this to the Taxidermist as I would like her facial expression the same as when she was stalking in.

Edit: After posting I see that it didn't upload at full quality which makes her hard to see.....sorry guys!










- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congratulations Mark...and congrats to your buddies. Nice Lion! I am glad that the bird sounds worked out for you. Psycho tweety?
> What's on the menu next... black bear?


Heck yeah Eric, I'd love to call in a Black Bear someday! A buddy in PVCI did last year on accident.

Yep that's the Phsyco Tweedy that I was doing the bird sounds on.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark....we would not be worth a darn as a predator hunter if we could not see the lion in the far left upper corner of the picture. Funny it looks lighter in color when you are holding it!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Mark....we would not be worth a darn as a predator hunter if we could not see the lion in the far left upper corner of the picture. Funny it looks lighter in color when you are holding it!


Haha ????

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats and a great write up, thanks for sharing all.


----------



## 220swift

Great write up Mark, felt like I was there with you guys. Congrats on the lion and a great calling trip. Boy I could sure use a trip even half that good, congratulations to you and your buddies.


----------



## Fishshoot

Right on Mark! congrats on a phenomenal hunt. Sounds like everyone had a great time and you got a lifetime experience that you will certainly never forget!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great write up congrats on that nice looking cat


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Haha yeah I'm thinking more like a nice steak dinner followed by a chick flick of her choice is in order.....lol. Plus flowers and chocolates weekly for quite some time! ????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Does she like ice cream, if so I know a guy !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry said:


> Mark....we would not be worth a darn as a predator hunter if we could not see the lion in the far left upper corner of the picture. Funny it looks lighter in color when you are holding it!


 Larry, I know I need to get glasses... What lion in the upper left hand corner? I see one by the gray granite boulder, just below the human face in a reddish rock.


----------



## youngdon

Awwwkwaaard


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark, that is great !! not many callers can say they have called in a lion with a hand call. and hope you can get a bear someday. again Congrats !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, that is great !! not many callers can say they have called in a lion with a hand call. and hope you can get a bear someday. again Congrats !!!


Thanks Ed, going to do a full body mount since it's a real special memory for me. A bear would be cool someday....

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Dropped off the Lion at the Taxidermy yesterday....see ya in 1-1.5 years! Lol. He had 1 he was doing yup at his shop and it looked great!

I'll be getting the skull back this week after he skins out the face and I'll be taking it to my buddy at the club who does beetle cleaned skulls. Hopefully the 2 shot didn't totally crack the skull...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

What Taxidermist Mark ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> What Taxidermist Mark ?


I took it to Game Trail Taxidermy. Bret Prentice's shop.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Taxidermist just sent me this picture. These are the pellets that came from the Lion skull and hide. Who knows how many were still in the body of the cat!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Mark Steinmann said:


> Haha yeah I'm thinking more like a nice steak dinner followed by a chick flick of her choice is in order.....lol. Plus flowers and chocolates weekly for quite some time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh dont go that far , you're just setting yourself up for a failure if you dont keep it up ..lol . Congrats on a great season


----------



## Mark Steinmann

C2C said:


> Oh dont go that far , you're just setting yourself up for a failure if you dont keep it up ..lol . Congrats on a great season


 Haha. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Now you just need to add a black bear to complete the sweep . I've been lucky enough to call in a couple and they are something to behold at close range in hunger mode

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

C2C said:


> Now you just need to add a black bear to complete the sweep . I've been lucky enough to call in a couple and they are something to behold at close range in hunger mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 We had a guy that calls bear come in to the club and talk. Sounds awesome! I'll have to look into the AZ over the counter tags later in the year and give it a try! That would be awesome to have 1 of all predators in AZ by hand calls!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Keep us posted..im sure you can do it 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Have to ask...do cats have a stench to them like some coyotes?


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Have to ask...do cats have a stench to them like some coyotes?


The dozen or so Ive been around didnt have what you would call a stench Larry , but definitely a smell . Not like a coyote that has been rolling in a carcass or such .


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yeah she definitely had an odor to her, but nothing like those nasty desert Coyotes!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Could not have been to bad, with you putting her over your shoulders, lmao !!


----------



## Larry

Thanks men...I learned something.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Could not have been to bad, with you putting her over your shoulders, lmao !!


 Haha, nope! We cooked up some back strap in camp that night and the meat tasted a bit like she smelled. Since the trip I've read that the meat should be treated like wild boar....boil until tender and then shred & add BBQ sauce. I'll give it a try soon.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Larry, I know I need to get glasses... What lion in the upper left hand corner? I see one by the gray granite boulder, just below the human face in a reddish rock.


Mark I tried to make a funny one...but I blew it....


----------



## prairiewolf

:thumbsup: for trying the meat !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Lion video is here guys : 




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great video Mark


----------



## glenway

That time from when you popped the cat to the moment you recovered it defines what adrenaline can do. Don't know any video games that will do that to a man.

Good job, Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> That time from when you popped the cat to the moment you recovered it defines what adrenaline can do. Don't know any video games that will do that to a man.
> 
> Good job, Mark!


Haha yes sir, the raw footage right there. I just wish I would've remembered to point the camera towards the downed lion more as we talked.....in the moment I guess.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I'd like to say that I did pick up the shotgun shell after I posed it with the Fox for pictures. We'll edit that stuff out of future videos though to not cause confusion. ????

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Cool video, thanks for posting it....also for picking up the shell, I've picked up many hundreds of them out quail hunting and never understood why people don't equate it with littering.


----------



## glenway

A genuine group of sportsmen right here. Thank you, men.

*"In the moment"* would explain everything after the trigger pull for sure. It is an element of hunting that's always hard to describe to the inexperienced.


----------



## Larry

Ahhhhhhhhhhh....Thank you Mark. I needed that video!

I have just decided...Look out AZ...I am coming down in 2018! Time to get after some desert critters and get me a LIon. Hey Mark I need a camera man when I get there.... the you up to it?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh....Thank you Mark. I needed that video!
> 
> I have just decided...Look out AZ...I am coming down in 2018! Time to get after some desert critters and get me a LIon. Hey Mark I need a camera man when I get there.... the you up to it?


Haha, glad to be of service. You come on down and I'll video for sure!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Great video Mark !!

Hopefully we can get together in the upcoming season to do a few more sets together.

Larry, come on down, I have plenty of room !!


----------



## glenway

Good to see you back, Ed.


----------



## hassell

Great vid., thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Great video Mark !!
> Hopefully we can get together in the upcoming season to do a few more sets together.


Thanks Ed! I'm all for meeting up to go after some predators with ya. We'll definitely plan a trip or two!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Phoenix Varmint Callers May issue with my Lion story in it.
View attachment May 2017 pdf.pdf


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It's great to reread the story. Congrats again Mark.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> It's great to reread the story. Congrats again Mark.


 Thanks Don. Looks like Avid Hunting & Fishing will also be featuring my Lion story & pictures in this treats winter issue. 2 magazine articles in 1 year (Elk, Lion)....super awesome!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark...


----------



## Larry

and the story starts........Once upon a time a young man named Mark took up calling furry desert animals. One day while tooting on his bird flute for just 10 seconds along came a lion. Mark shot the Lion...THE END.

__________________________________________________________________________

Or perhaps it will be like this... A muscular man, with the rugged handsomeness of Clint Walker and bearing a rather simple name of Mark walked along the desert trail in his hand made olive drab gillie suit. His confident's rang high as he knew it would be another day fooling 125 coyotes and more than 85 bobcats as he let out sounds of desperation from his hand calls.

As he started setting down he became alerted by a Mohave desert rattler ready to strike. If it wasn't for Marks quickness and skills in knife throwing this story would of never continued. But Mark never flinched as the Bowie Knife spun and then cut of the head of the Mohave as it came to rest in the desert sand.

As Mark sat down near a Chilean Mesquite suddenly a twenty pound brown senora desert bark scorpion landed on his thigh. With the knife still holding the Mohave's body while embedded in the sand, Mark only action was to draw his Swiss army knife. He opened the knife with the speed a praying mantis snatching its meal from mid air. Quickly Mark picked the only accessory worthy of such a highly venomous vermin. Before the scorpion could move one more micro-inch, Mark used the army knives scissors to cut the tail off. As the scorpion rose in furry, Mark snipped at the pincers, dislodging them from the body and cutting them in half again before they could touch the ground. Grabbing the body Mark then ate the remains of the scorpion before retrieving his highly tuned bird call from the lanyard on his neck.

Mark was so well rehearsed with his bird call after only three calls distress calls of a Costa's Hummingbird he spotted a twelve foot long three hundred pound mountain lion staring him down. Quickly Mark looked that lion directly into the right eye and winked twice. As his eye lid came closed for the last time he had sweet talked the lion into coming towards him.

A sense of anxiety came over Mark as he realized what he had done. He was about to go on a honeymoon with the most ferocious beast of the desert. This could not be thought Mark after all he was wed to Mrs. Mark.

As the lion approached with a gleam of lust in its eye Mark could only do what any great desert outdoors-man could do. He leaped to his feet when the lion was at 25 yards, showing the lion he was a man and not another lion. Quickly the drool stopped pouring from the lion s mouth, it raised both from paws off the ground and let out such a roar it was heard in downtown Tuscon.

Click went Marks gun as he pointed it at the marauder. A misfire , the lion was closing in and no time to reload. At just 7.3756 feet away Mark spat at the lion. A spat with so much velocity and accuracy it could of crumbled a one inch granite pebble at more than ten thousand paces

At the scene of the attack, Marks spat hit the lion so hard, it hurdled through the the air like a boomerang. After the lion completed its boomerang arch it headed straight towards Mark. Mark took one step to the the left and grabbed the lions tail as its three hundred pound body passed his right shoulder. The lions carcass slowed spontaneously and fell from the turbulent air. Shortly after a five foot high descent , it settled like a feather upon Marks broad shoulders just as he planned.

Mark then discharged the misfired round room his fourteen pound twelve gauge weapon of destruction. He then reloaded with a another and fired a shot in the air to notify his desert companions he was heading to the vehicles. At the vehicles Marks modesty subdued the true happenings of the day, he merely said he shot the lion with his shotgun.

THE END.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats again mark !Does all this success mean I am going to have to start paying you to represent my calls? lol


----------



## glenway

Dang, Larry. I want some of whatever you took.


----------



## youngdon

You'd use the wrong font on your A/C restoration!


----------



## Larry

Mark..

I hope you like both of my tributes. No they were not accomplished with a breath of burnt hemp rope or a gulp of Yukon Jack as Glen suggested.

I was just having fun at your expense and you might wonder why? With that I answer, because I am jealous as heck that's why! No one at your age is supposed to be as well versed with a call. No one darn it! Took me 20 years and that was after I was 20!

Anyway Mark again I sincerely congratulate you on your young success at calling desert critters! Just don't ask me to call you sir as I know I can still out call, out shoot and out trap you! Hahahaha! (I hope!)

As for Ed.....I would start charging him not buy the endorsement, but by the critter called in. I figure at your rate of success you'll have half of Ed's billion dollar empire in one season! Do you need an agent?

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats again mark !Does all this success mean I am going to have to start paying you to represent my calls? lol


Haha heck no Ed, never. We are lucky to have you supplying us calls to aid in our success!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Mark..
> 
> I hope you like both of my tributes. No they were not accomplished with a breath of burnt hemp rope or a gulp of Yukon Jack as Glen suggested.
> 
> Sorry it took so long for me to reply! At first I was speechless from the amazing legend you created me to be! Haha. It had me laughing good!
> 
> I was just having fun at your expense and you might wonder why? With that I answer, because I am jealous as heck that's why! No one at your age is supposed to be as well versed with a call. No one darn it! Took me 20 years and that was after I was 20!
> 
> Much appreciated Larry.
> 
> Anyway Mark again I sincerely congratulate you on your young success at calling desert critters! Just don't ask me to call you sir as I know I can still out call, out shoot and out trap you! Hahahaha! (I hope!)
> 
> Thank you SIR! ????
> 
> As for Ed.....I would start charging him not buy the endorsement, but by the critter called in. I figure at your rate of success you'll have half of Ed's billion dollar empire in one season! Do you need an agent?
> 
> Haha, great idea! ????
> 
> Larry


- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

